# pics of pregnant rats please



## marshmallowfriend

So I'm starting to get a little concerned about Peaches. I've had her for about 2.5 weeks now (she's approx 8-9 weeks old) and she just keeps getting bigger and bigger, particularly around her middle (although she's a larger rat in general). Her nipples seem to stand out more than my other girls' and well, I'm thinking there's definitely a chance she's pregnant. Try as I might I cannot get a good pic of her belly. *If anyone has pics of their mama rats when they were pregnant I would love to see them!* I tried googling it and the pics were marginal. She's not nesting, acting territorial or licking her genitals so I don't think it's going to happen like tonight but I could be wrong. I'm just not sure if I should put her in an isolation tank yet or not. Any advice would be great. (I know what to do when the babies get here. I'm just not sure if there are any babies in the first place LOL).


----------



## lilspaz68

Your best bet is to weigh her, 10 grams plus gain a day and she's defintely preggers. 

They often get a low down bulge on their lower waist like a guy carrying his fat low on his waist..hehe.


----------



## Starshine

Here is a picture of one of our rescues pregnant mommas when she was pregnant! This was taken a few days before birth!


----------



## lilspaz68

a week prior









The night before...teeny girl (160 grams after birth)


















I have a weight gain chart but you would need to weigh your girl first.


----------



## marshmallowfriend

lilspaz68 said:


> Your best bet is to weigh her, 10 grams plus gain a day and she's defintely preggers.


How exactly do you weigh a rat :-\ 

Now that I've seen those bulging bellies, I think I may just be overreacting to having a squishier rat than I'm used to LOL.


----------



## lilspaz68

I use a digital postal scale like my vet has, with tupperware










Some rats don't show any signs of pregnancy until a day or 2 before, but most get the distinctive pear shape.

Are you able to post a pic?


----------

